# 🌳⛅️🐾☕️💕Chad & Nibbler's Week so far (Pic heavy)



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

*🌳⛅🐾☕💕Chad & Nibbler's Week so far (Pic heavy)*

Seeing as I haven't been around much lately thanks to 2016 being challenging beyond belief I thought I'd post some pics of what the boys and I have been up to this week. It's Winter so we've had some cold and overcast days but today was really lovely. 

Nibs and I went to the park after a routine Vet visit as a reward for him and also a chance to practice recalls and being out without his sidekick Chad. He was a bit worried but did really well and we got most of a walk in before it rained. 



















Click on the photo below to see him practice a recall. 💕


That night was cold so he insisted on hanging out in my hoodie so we took some selfies that Hubby photo bombed.😂 Please excuse my double chin! 😩










Today Chad came with us to get coffee and hung out in his Wooflink bag while we waited for it. 










Then Chad and I walked back to the car while Craig carried the Wooflink carrier like the wonderful man that he is. I think he pulled it off, what do you think? 



















So nothing terribly exciting but time spent together which is always nice. I hope you're all having an awesome week!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, those are cute pics of Nibbler. I love the SL cupcake harness and leash on him !! and love the pic of Nibs zipped into your jacket and wearing his thermal shirt . Chad looks cute too. and your hubby is a good sport to carry the yellow WL bag. lol Peter doesn't like when I dress the dogs with anything too girly when he's walking them


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

elaina said:


> awww, those are cute pics of Nibbler. I love the SL cupcake harness and leash on him !! and love the pic of Nibs zipped into your jacket and wearing his thermal shirt . Chad looks cute too. and your hubby is a good sport to carry the yellow WL bag. lol Peter doesn't like when I dress the dogs with anything too girly when he's walking them


Thanks, I really love the SL cupcake harness on him. It's a little big but still quite secure and the size down (XXS) is too tight. He has so many harnesses but I only ever seem to use either this one or his Natural Buddy Belt. 

How funny did he look in my jacket with his leg poking out. 😂 Craig just doesn't care what the dogs are wearing or what anyone else thinks, he's always happy to look after them. I guess he doesn't have to deal with really girl stuff like Peter would. Lol.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww great pictures. I especially love the one of Nibbler hiding in your hoodie and Chad in the bag. They are just so adorable!! And lol at your husband carrying the bag. My boyfriend always ends up doing this too. haha

That makes me think I never take my chis out alone one on one like that, I always take both together. They get a bit nervous when they're apart so maybe I should start!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww great pictures. I especially love the one of Nibbler hiding in your hoodie and Chad in the bag. They are just so adorable!! And lol at your husband carrying the bag. My boyfriend always ends up doing this too. haha
> 
> That makes me think I never take my chis out alone one on one like that, I always take both together. They get a bit nervous when they're apart so maybe I should start!


Aww thanks, I'm a bit besotted by my Chihuahua boys. Funny that your boyfriend gets left holding the bag too. lol

We've always had multiple dogs and make it a point to take them out both together and alone. It usually starts with training classes but it's also nice to spend some time with them alone and also to get them used to staying home alone. I have to admit that because of Nibbler's anxiety I haven't done too much of taking him out alone so he does still get a bit worried but we're working on it. Chad is a little champ and very happy to strut his stuff solo. Maybe try it and see if you and your dogs like some special time together. The one/s left at home always get super-yummy treats to keep them occupied while we're gone.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey Karen! Nibbler looks so cute in all these pictures. I agree with Elaina on how adorable Nibbler looks in his Susan Lanci. You're gonna make me get my Susan Lanci out of Ava's and Braxton's. It's been a while since I've used those harnesses. Glad to see you, hubby and Nibbler smiling and having fun.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hey Karen! Nibbler looks so cute in all these pictures. I agree with Elaina on how adorable Nibbler looks in his Susan Lanci. You're gonna make me get my Susan Lanci out of Ava's and Braxton's. It's been a while since I've used those harnesses. Glad to see you, hubby and Nibbler smiling and having fun.


Thanks Meoshia! I mostly use Buddy Belts too but since it's gotten a bit cooler I've been using this one a bit more and I love it on him. 😊 you'll have to post Pics of Ava & Braxton in their SL harnesses, I don't think I've seen them but I bet they look adorable in them.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Great pictures  you haven't travelled up north for 3 months or come to the UK like other Aussies then?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kismet said:


> Aww thanks, I'm a bit besotted by my Chihuahua boys. Funny that your boyfriend gets left holding the bag too. lol
> 
> We've always had multiple dogs and make it a point to take them out both together and alone. It usually starts with training classes but it's also nice to spend some time with them alone and also to get them used to staying home alone. I have to admit that because of Nibbler's anxiety I haven't done too much of taking him out alone so he does still get a bit worried but we're working on it. Chad is a little champ and very happy to strut his stuff solo. Maybe try it and see if you and your dogs like some special time together. The one/s left at home always get super-yummy treats to keep them occupied while we're gone.


That's the thing, my two get worried when they're apart so I've been avoiding taking them out alone even though I know it would be good for them. Lilo refuses to walk when Rocky isn't there and Rocky acts all weird and constantly stops to look back behind us as if to say "WHERE THE HELL IS LILO GUYS!!? We forgot her home!". :laughing5: I'll have to make an effort, it would be good for them to learn to be confident on their own.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Great pics! I love the one where he's poking out of your shirt. So sweet.


----------

